# Mornington Pale Grain Bill?



## zarniwoop (25/1/14)

Hi All,

I tried Mornington Pale recently and it's quite a nice crisp pale ale with a citrus hop flavour, it's cleaner and not as malty/sweet as a lot of the APAs I've made/tried. If anyone is familiar with it could they take a guess at the grain bill and yeast for me?


Many thanks

Zarniwoop


----------



## Truman42 (25/1/14)

MPB Pale Ale is one of my favourites. I know it's hopped with Amarillo and Citra as a barman there told me.

I brewed the sticks and stones pacific ale clone from the recipe database and used Amarillo and Citra and it was close to MPB Pale Ale from memory. Was a few years ago now. Maybe you could start with that.


----------



## zarniwoop (25/1/14)

Danke!


----------



## Truman42 (7/2/14)

How did you go with this Zarniwoop? This is what I came up with, a slight varaiation on the sticks and stones recipe. Increased the flaked wheat and the wheat malt slightly. Going on MPB's notes on this beer.

_Mornington Pale is an American-style pale ale, pouring a cloudy golden yellow with a tightly packed white head. Our Pale has both citrus and passion fruit aromas, showcasing American hops added late in the brewing process. A light smooth palate, aided by the generous addition of wheat malts, moderate bitterness and carbonation make for a flavoursome and sessional ale._


3 kg Ale malt
1 kg Wheat Malt
.5 kg Flaked Wheat
.1 kg Munich 1

Not sure on the hops. maybe equal editions of Amarillo and Citra at 30, 15 and 5 to 20 IBU.

Suggestions welcome??


----------



## Truman42 (8/2/14)

Bump, Any suggestions on the quantity of wheat etc in my recipe from some of you pale Ale experts?


----------



## zarniwoop (8/2/14)

Fermenting now so I'll know in a few weeks, I pinched the APA from BCS and guessed at the hops:

Simpsons Maris Otter 5100g
Joe White Light Munich 340g
Joe White Malted Wheat 227g
Briess Victory 
340g


Hop Additions Weight (g) Time (min)
Amarillo 32 60
Citra 25 10
Amarillo 25 10
Citra 13 Dry
Amarillo 19 Dry


Could be way off..... :unsure:


----------



## Truman42 (9/2/14)

I think its too light in colour to be using MO but thats just a guess. How many IBU did you end up with?


----------



## Truman42 (9/2/14)

ignore this post. Trying to paste a recipe but its all over the shop. Why cant I delete posts anymore?


----------



## brewtas (9/2/14)

Their website description mentions a "generous addition of wheat malts" which is a big clue. That suggests that something like a crystal wheat might be worth a try instead of flaked wheat. I'd be surprised if there was Maris Otter in there. Also not sure about the munich & biscuit. I'd start off with a simple grain bill and then work on it from there. This is all off memory though, I haven't had one for a couple of months.

I'd start with something like:

85% JW Pale
10% Wheat malt
5% Crystal wheat (light to medium)

20g Citra @ 60 min (22 IBU)
25g Amarillo @ 15 min (10 IBU)
20g Citra @ 0 min
30g Amarillo @ 0 min
15g Citra @ dry hop
25g Amarillo @ dry hop

US-05

Mash at 65C. I'd also add some gypsum to the mash.


----------



## Truman42 (9/2/14)

Ok try again as a screen shot. Think Im going to go with this..


----------



## indica86 (9/2/14)

Looks tasty Truman. BTW - text view makes copy n paste look so much better.


----------



## zarniwoop (9/2/14)

Yes I think you're right on the Marris, it was only after I'd put it together that I thought about it.


----------



## Truman42 (26/2/14)

zarniwoop said:


> Yes I think you're right on the Marris, it was only after I'd put it together that I thought about it.


After some leg work (which included talking to some of the barman at MPB, pretending I knew nothing about brewing but was just curious about how beer is made) I ended up going with this recipe which I brewed last night.

So far it looks promising. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Truman42 (20/3/14)

Well I'm drinking this now and I have to say its very bloody close. I'm certainly happy with the grain bill. 

I'm yet to

A) Drink the original in a side by side comparison 

B) Get a second opinion or 3

But so far from what I remember it's a good clone.

I ended up dry hopping with 2 grams per litre of Amarillo and 1 gram per litre of Citra.


----------



## Truman42 (18/4/14)

Took this clone along to Brew club at the start of the month and had some fellow brewers try it including a share holder of MPB who happened to come along for his first meeting. 

All who tried it agreed that it was a very close clone of the original. 

But since they started putting it in cans they've changed the recipe.
Not sure I like the new version though.


----------



## razz (18/4/14)

I tried the cans recently Truman and I get NS hops, also I think it has a drier finish than it used to have.


----------



## Truman42 (18/4/14)

razz said:


> I tried the cans recently Truman and I get NS hops, also I think it has a drier finish than it used to have.


Yeah and I think they've increased the wheat.


----------



## Truman42 (18/4/14)

Truman said:


> Yeah and I think they've increased the wheat.


Actually I think they still use just Citra and Amarillo from what I've heard. That might not be right though.


----------

